# Affordable HID Kits



## Xrover (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey all,

I am a new member (New GTO Owner) but no stranger to Vehicle Forums. I was an original and active member of the biggest Chevy Avalanche Forum ever (7 years).

I had 3 Avalanche's and installed HID conversion kits in all of them. I did Low Beams, Fog's and even High Beams. I recently found a company out of California who stocks HID conversion Kits that have ballasts with integrated starter like the Hella. I prefer these over the seperate starter and ballast kits.

I have ordered 2 seperate kits from him and they perform awesome. Just like they should. He stocks every bulb base and every color temp. I always get 4300K which are true HID White and also the brightest. Both kits I bought from this company showed up on my doorstep in 2 day's and I live in Florida.

His kits are $139.00 shipped. If you are in California then you would pay Sales Tax. The kit includes 2 HID bulbs, 2 Ballasts, 2 sets of wiring harness's. His Customer service is first rate.

Do not order directly from his website as those prices are higher.
Call or email him to get the lower prices.

I thought I would share this great source with my new GTO Family.

I already have the kit on my low beams and driving lights on the GTO.

Just tell him that you are from the GTO club.

His website is xenonrider.com
His email is: [email protected]
His Phone number is: (626) 378-8138


----------



## Xrover (Feb 20, 2007)

I also posted this on the Chevy Avalanche club website which I still participate on and many members got kits. Everybody loves them. HID's are awesome..


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey, first of all...welcome to the forum. Second of all, is there a part number for this? What would i tell him if i called him? Part name, exact model number etc?? Thanks man!


----------



## Xrover (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey Monaroguy06.

When you contact Joseph, tell him you are from the GTO club and you want to get the Dual Lamp HID kit. If you want a kit for your Low Beams then you would get the H11 Kit. If you want a kit for your Foglights (The ones at the lower corners of the front bumpers) then you would get the 9005 kit. (H11 and 9005 are the type of bulb base) Just like if you went to the auto parts store to replace a burned out light bulb. You would need to know what bulb type you need.

The second decision you need to make is what color temp. you want. A true HID light is 4300k. It is also going to give you the brightest light. 4300k puts out a Pure White light with a very slight Blue look.

If you want a more Blueish look, go with the 6000k bulbs. Joseph will be able to assist you with getting the perfect kit for you.

I personally always go with 4300k bulbs which are the true HID color temp.

Example: I ordered a H11 4300k dual lamp HID kit for my Low Beams and a 9005 4300k kit for my foglights. 

If you check out his website, there is plenty of info to give you a better understanding.

Just make sure you order by email or by phone to get the pricing.

Cheers !!


----------



## dwil (Aug 13, 2006)

Anyone else use this guy? How does the product hold up... I may check into this if he's got a good rep


----------



## BlackPearl (Sep 13, 2006)

$139 shipped? Is this a you gotta contact the guy deal because I don't see it on the site...


----------



## Xrover (Feb 20, 2007)

You need to email him or call him for that price. His website shows the Dual Lamp kit at a higher price.

I have referred a lot of my old Chevy Avalanche Club buddies already and they love the kits. I've got 2 on my GTO.

Even if the kit sucked, which it doesn't, the price is awesome. I alway's paid between $299-$450 over the past 6 years for these kits. Prices have come down because more companies are making them but many companies still try to get the higher prices due to the stigma that HID kits cost a small fortune.

Give it another year and I assure you those companies still trying to get over $300.00 will be out of business.


----------



## dwil (Aug 13, 2006)

Just placed my order with Joseph (dual H11 4300k)... I'll post a review when I get them installed.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Xrover said:


> Even if the kit sucked, which it doesn't, the price is awesome. I alway's paid between $299-$450 over the past 6 years for these kits. Prices have come down because more companies are making them but many companies still try to get the higher prices due to the stigma that HID kits cost a small fortune.
> 
> Give it another year and I assure you those companies still trying to get over $300.00 will be out of business.


I sell HID kits. There is a reason some kits cost more. Same reason your GTO costs more than a Hyundai. The quality between the units is very obvious when you compare them side by side. The seals on the ballasts, the Amp draw they take, overall build quality of the units, and most importantly, whether they come with a warranty. Good kits will always run in the $250-300 range, same reason good cars cost more than a Kia.

There are ton's of inexpensive kits. Some better than others. In regards to brightness, the color of the bulb does not determine its brightness. It's the lumens output of the bulb/kit, and your vision. Different spectrums of light are more visible than others. 12K, purple, for example has a much longer range, and the lights are much brighter to the naked eye than a the 4, or 6K bulb. BUT... some people have a hard time seeing higher temp spectrums of light, especially at night. Hardest colors to see are reds, hence the military use of red reading lamps, and because they do not affect your night vision as much as a lower temp bulb. Some lights may appear brighter because of the contrast with the darker surroundings. In the end, the number of variables are too numerous to simply state that a certain temp bulb is better than another. 

You are right though, 4K is closest to white. 6K is a great blend w/just a shade of blue, making other kits look yellow, and yours white. 8K is without a doubt blue, and beyond that... you'll approach purple.


----------



## Xrover (Feb 20, 2007)

exwrx,

You are correct about the different quality of HID kits available on the market. But the comparison between cost of Hyundai and Kia and a Pontiac GTO does not have much to do with quality as it does cost to manufacture and technology used to do so. Hyundai for example uses some of the most technologically advanced manufacturing processes in the world and are able to produce high quality vehicles at a lower cost.

As technology get's better, those companies that can quickly adapt to it and contribute to it while maintaining lower manufacturing costs will edge out the others.

Cost does not = quality when it comes to technology

Many would argue that the best Televisions available today are not made by Sony but a Korean company, Samsung.... Which cost less...

Just my opinion....


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I have been looking into this for some time and want to know if this is a simple plug and play installation. I would rather not have to have anybody install this kit for me.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Xrover.... you are absolutely right. Sorry for not being more clear about this, but I did write it in the middle of the night....:lol: ... Anyway, I am not saying that there aren't good, inexpensive kits out there. Just that once you get below a certain price point, it becomes impossible, even with mass production to make a quality product. Your example of the Samsung TV is absolutely correct, yet if you check the ads, you'll notice that even the Samsung is not the cheapest TV on the market. There are other manufacturer's who make comparable TV's for much, much less, yet we would rarely consider buying them because they are too inexpensive, meaning that something had to be lost in order to provide you with the product at this price point. You can get amazing quality kits for very little money, I just haven't seen any under $180, and even then it was stretching it. If anyone is spending north of $300, you're almost certainly overpaying, unless there are other factors.

I have seen some very inexpensive kits, some that looked very promising, and I ended up with more trouble than they were worth. I've been looking for less expensive kits for years, obviously as I supplement my income with these. The least expensive kit I feel comfortable selling is in the $220 range, and it comes with marine grade connectors, high quality bulb and ballast, and most importantly a 5 year warranty on both Ballast AND Bulb (Admin:Not trying to hijack the thread). I will post pic's of these kits soon, with different temp bulbs on the GTO.

SOCAL, I haven't installed a kit yet on mine, but will post a detailed DIY once I get to it.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Hopefully it will be soon as I am looking forward to buying some hid lights in the very near future.


----------



## Xrover (Feb 20, 2007)

The H11 kit is plug and play except for the power wires. Those have pins which plug directly into the factory plug. All the other kits like 9005 the pins are already inserted into a connector which plugs onto the factory plug.

I asked Xenonrider about this and he said that they have not seen any H11 kits with an H11 connector yet. Maybe the manufacturer has already begun to ship kits with the connector. I would ask Joseph about this.

In the past, I have bought different kits which actually cost more then Xenonriders kits and some did not seem to be of high quality and did end up being less then reliable.

So far, my kits from Joseph have performed flawlessly and have exceeded my expectaions considering the cost. The 1 year warranty is standard and he has really great customer service.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I will agree with his customere service. I have emailed him twice and got both answers within 20 minutes of sending the question.


----------



## Tony0131 (Sep 18, 2006)

I just bought the 8000k Blue Plasma Xenon Hid H11 Low Beam kit for 150, will install this week.


----------



## coyotey (Jun 9, 2009)

I purchased the H11 8000K kit from customledlighting on e bay. no instructions or warranty was in the box. I will call them Monday. Stated they have a lifetime warranty.Is this the same kit you purchased? any info on the install?
thanks


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*139$ I know place cheaper than that and a few member can attest to the quality aswell, Aslo i see a huhe problem with on his website, Phillips ONLY SELLS BULBS FOR THE OEM market THEY MAKE ZERO for for "hid kit's" Nor do they sell to small compaines*


----------



## SpdKilz (Nov 27, 2009)

I just ordered the H11 8000K 35W kit from DDM tuning for $29.95, plus shipping. Comes with a lifetime warranty on ballast and bulbs and I've bought kits from them several times before and have never had any problems... Thats a deal thats hard to pass up....


----------



## SpdKilz (Nov 27, 2009)

Got the kit in from DDM Tuning. Install was easy and quick. Packaging, and all parts are top notch. Have had absolutely zero problems with the kit yet. After shipping it was 43.13 for the kit.....Now thats affordable....


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

DDM here too without issues, customer service is good too.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

How did it turn out? Any pictures would be greatly appreciated of the install or of the finished product.


----------



## letsdrive (Jan 29, 2010)

did you retrofit projectors or just running in the stock GTO housing? or did GTOs come with projectors? ha


----------

